# Mountain morning



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 6, 2014)

Took a brief walk this morning and took a few shots. Cold out! -27C.

Shot with the 6D and 70-200/4 with a Cokin grad.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Mr Canuck.
Nice shots, 1st one looks like a lovely place, do you have to go far to find this? The one I prefer is the 2nd one, don't lean on the end of the barn, looks like I wouldn't take much to cause it to collapse! It's a beautiful shot of farming heritage, doesn't look like it will still exist in the future. Which grad(s) were you using please? Same one in both shots? 

We lost two bits of our coastal history in storms this week, wish I had put more effort in to the pics I took of one of them last summer, but I thought I would go back in more favourable light! 

Edit 
By the way, cold out is I need a jumper it's 6c out, that is [email protected]&:;@y freezing when you need survival gear! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> Took a brief walk this morning and took a few shots. Cold out! -27C.
> 
> Shot with the 6D and 70-200/4 with a Cokin grad.



Looks very peaceful and certainly quite cold! -27 Celsius can get pretty dangerous if the wind picks up!


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 6, 2014)

This is about five minutes from my house between Kimberley and Cranbrook, BC. Near where I drop the kids off at the school bus. This is unusually cold. Fortunately, we get none of the wind here at these temps that I got growing up on the prairies!

It's just an ND grad filter. I did some extra saturation of the colour as a subjective touch. I think that a smoke or orange grad would have been nice but don't have one.

Here's the same barn in the summertime...








Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Canuck.
> Nice shots, 1st one looks like a lovely place, do you have to go far to find this? The one I prefer is the 2nd one, don't lean on the end of the barn, looks like I wouldn't take much to cause it to collapse! It's a beautiful shot of farming heritage, doesn't look like it will still exist in the future. Which grad(s) were you using please? Same one in both shots?
> 
> We lost two bits of our coastal history in storms this week, wish I had put more effort in to the pics I took of one of them last summer, but I thought I would go back in more favourable light!
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info, and wow, how different it looks in summer, snow really changes the perspective.

Cheers Graham.



Mr_Canuck said:


> This is about five minutes from my house between Kimberley and Cranbrook, BC. Near where I drop the kids off at the school bus. This is unusually cold. Fortunately, we get none of the wind here at these temps that I got growing up on the prairies!
> 
> It's just an ND grad filter. I did some extra saturation of the colour as a subjective touch. I think that a smoke or orange grad would have been nice but don't have one.
> 
> Here's the same barn in the summertime...


----------



## Jeffbridge (Feb 21, 2014)

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous


----------

